# ClubWPT Is Rigged



## Cammmpbell (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't waste your money. If you don't know what it is one subscribes by the month and they advertise "Never Lose A Dime Playing Poker"

They have tournaments and the player selects which ones he plays. Several kinds of poker are available ...Hold 'em, no limit pot limit..........Omaha pot limit etc. Different numbers of players 10, 50 wide open tournaments etc. $100,000 a month is available as awards for winning the various tournaments, many of them starting with several hundred players and finally awarding $10 cash to the winner with up to 200 other players winning tournament points to enter other tournaments.

The deal is this.........they are programming the deck so that if a player has won up to a certain number of points or a certain amount of cash the whole picture for that player changes. In other words some of their own staff who are also playing end up in the big tournaments and taking away the big stuff.

I'm an old man and I've been playing poker since I was a teen ager. I'll bet my ass that this place is rigged. Cards Don't Fall Off The Way They Deal Them......PERIOD


----------



## daveman (Dec 2, 2011)

My wife plays National League of Poker and regularly wins cash.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Dec 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> My wife plays National League of Poker and regularly wins cash.



Thanks....I'll look that up.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 2, 2011)

If I'm going to play with real money, I'd rather be at a table with real people.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> If I'm going to play with real money, I'd rather be at a table with real people.



It's not real money per se. I subscribed for a year and the reduced rate amounts to about $17 per month. For that subscription you are entitled to play in tournaments 24 hours a day if you so desire. They award about $100,000 per month to winners. Sometimes 600-700 players will start a tournamnent and all the highest 200 players will be awarded is various amounts of tournament points for which they can enter other tournaments. The winner of such a tournament might win $10 or $20 dollars of cash and or become eligible for a seat in a bigger tournament. 

What I'm saying is that after a player wins a certain number of points or cash I believe that player becomes a target and house players end up winning a large portion of the cash. I've observed the whole game and who's left at the table and the number of suckouts to the river....like drawing two cards to a straight flush to beat four of a kind. That kind of rediculous nonsense.

Like I said....I've been playing for about sixty years and have never seen anything like it in real games.


----------



## EyeAgree (May 13, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm going to play with real money, I'd rather be at a table with real people.
> ...






I agree, I sensed that pattern too. The site the poster above mentioned his wife wins at, that's NLOP, it's the same exact thing. I'd like him to ask her how much/often she really wins?? I mean, wives say "I love this site I won on there" all the time, but how much, REALLY?? ;P

I play there and I won cash too, during the first month. Since I play elsewhere, I began my account and won tourneys or bubbled fairly regularily.. for the 25, 50, 100 tourneys.

After I got a check in the mail (yay... actually got paid) the gameplay is ridiculous... I mean, it's so laughably bad it's a joke.

I can pretty much predict the hands coming out now. It will be whatever makes me lured to get in, then sucked out...


What I don't like is that, on each hand.. flop, turn, river, the software can "decide" which card to come out next and the code can still make decisions based on your prior play.

I feel like, whoever coded this had in mind a way of tailoring the play so that a particular style wins... a style that on TV would be considered like the pros we see...

And really, all those guys on TV are actually.. well, poker is all about who has the most money and can afford to lose.. ANYONE who has enough money and time could win.

It's an endurance contest. The rules and strategies of poker are... not that hard.  Bluffing is a matter of willingness to lose, but if a person is rich, they can risk bluffing ... 

Online poker does, I feel, cater to a "community" somewhat how world of warcraft or any online society is... Ever read those poker forums, they pound on anyone who even brings up the topic of it being rigged...


ANYONE that defensive over an accusation is usually guilty of something.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 13, 2012)

I miss PokerStars


----------

